# Difficult Tenant not communicating about vacating



## pleb2013 (Nov 6, 2013)

Offered my tenant 30k (1/3 of annual rent for 1 bed apartment) to vacate my apartment at end of current tenancy in almost 6 months time. Tenant refuses to even communicate or allow access. Initially allowed access on two occasions although intimidated the viewers a little.

Tenant has now told agent can't do viewings for 4 weeks due to work abroad and yet at same time answered phone at Dubai workplace today.. 

My questions are:
1. why would anyone turn down that offer of compensation when so much notice is still being given - when the other option is zero compensation in a years time when rents can be expected to be even higher
2. how do i get access to the apartment legitimately for viewings, i have a clause in tenancy stating i can inspect the apartment even in tenants absence ( however i believe tenant has changed locks on door)
3. am i doing something morally or legally incorrect ?

This must be a very common scenario and any advice or opinion would be much appreciated.
I really feel like I'm missing something here, even agent doesn't understand. Tenant been very reasonable up to now but today threatened to get lawyer involved if agent even called again !?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Sadly, yes you aren't playing by the rules. You cannot ask a tenant to vacate - you must give 12 months notice IN WRITING, sent via notary and then you can only ask them to vacate IF you intend to move in yourself or a family member. And if this doesn't happen and you've merely turfed the tenant out so you can increase the rent, they can file a case against you - which they would win, because you're being unethical and the Rent Committee would force you to pay that tenant a years rent in compensation and block you from renting the apartment for 2 years.

The chances of you getting a 30k increase in your rent next year is ZERO!

Rent increases must go by the RERA rent calculator and can only be increased if the current rental amount is outside the market rate by 25% and then you can only increase by 5%.

Your tenant could actually haul you up to the rent committee for what you're trying to do. 

Clearly your tenant does not want to leave the apartment and basically you can't force them to.

And your agent should know better! Clearly they are aware they also are breaking the rules.

There's a lot of this going on at the moment and the rent committee are pretty much always coming down in favour of the tenant, because of these practices.

Clearly as a landlord you have not familiarised yourself with the local laws - I suggest you do so.

Plus all the increases in the market are driven by speculation and agents talking it up, it's not representative of what's actually happening. Supply still far outstrips demand.

Here's a really good article, which also states the circumstances in which you can ask a tenant to vacate, sadly your reason is not one of them and you're breaking the law.

http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...-tenancy-contract-expires-2012-12-23-1.488271


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

pleb2013 said:


> 2. how do i get access to the apartment legitimately for viewings, i have a clause in tenancy stating i can inspect the apartment even in tenants absence ( however i believe tenant has changed locks on door)
> 3. am i doing something morally or legally incorrect ?


The only thing that I found strange was for viewings to take place 6 months before the contract is ending. 
The tenant does sound difficult, but viewings can be quite a pain, and that too so long before the contract is ending.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

pleb2013 said:


> when rents can be expected to be even higher


That is not a given and is a part of the drumbeat prediction by a section of media/real estate. 
The more likely scenario is that rents will increase at a much slower rate over the next year than it has over the last 12 months (~ 25-40%)


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Tropicana said:


> The only thing that I found strange was for viewings to take place 6 months before the contract is ending.
> The tenant does sound difficult, but viewings can be quite a pain, and that too so long before the contract is ending.


The tenant isn't being difficult. There's no reason for the tenant to be asked to leave, other than to hike up the rent - that's the way it comes across anyway. The tenant has every right to be difficult because rules are being broken here.

If the tenant has always been good, has never given any problems, why would you kick them out?

I'd be difficult as well if my LL was doing this to me. Actually, I'd just turn around and point my LL in the direction of RERA and the rent committee and let them put him/her straight.

If the viewings are to sell the property, the LL is STILL required to give 12 months notice and any potential buyer has to be made aware that the apartment has a sitting tenant and they have to honour the current rental agreement.

The agent clearly isn't aware of the laws or is making it seem like they are unaware and playing ignorant! I'd also be reporting the agent and having them blacklisted.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

My landlord has asked me to vacate my flat because his sister just moved to Dubai and he wants her to move in. He told me this one month before the expiry of the contract, asked me nicely if I would agree to move out sooner, to which I said no, so he had no option but to sign a new contract for another year, and I have no option but to move out when this contract expires, in November 2014. This is playing by the rules.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

dizzyizzy said:


> My landlord has asked me to vacate my flat because his sister just moved to Dubai and he wants her to move in. He told me this one month before the expiry of the contract, asked me nicely if I would agree to move out sooner, to which I said no, so he had no option but to sign a new contract for another year, and I have no option but to move out when this contract expires, in November 2014. This is playing by the rules.


Make sure your LL gives you the 12 months written notification as well dizzy. Unless they did that they still can't ask you to leave at the end of your new contract.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

pleb2013 said:


> ...Tenant been very reasonable up to now but today threatened to get lawyer involved if agent even called again !?


you should check the rest of the forum... your tenant might actually be on here posting on a thread asking for advice on his landlord's not playing by the tenancy laws and how he is being harassed by his landlord's agent...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Chocoholic said:


> Make sure your LL gives you the 12 months written notification as well dizzy. Unless they did that they still can't ask you to leave at the end of your new contract.


Yeah, that's done and we already signed the new contract. He even asked me that in case his sister ends up being sent to another country by her employer (which is a possibility), if I would be 'willing' to consider renewing the contract again, despite the eviction notice? lol. Because he's nice like that


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Sounds like you got a good one!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I do, I know I am pretty lucky and I am already dreading having to deal with horrible agents and landlords next year


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Me too.

Oh well. Liked my apartment. If the market doesn't calm down by this time next year I might as use it as an excuse to pack up and leave.



dizzyizzy said:


> I do, I know I am pretty lucky and I am already dreading having to deal with horrible agents and landlords next year


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

It's all going nuts on the assumption that Dubai will win the Expo 2020 bid - will die laughing if it doesn't.


----------



## Desertrose70 (Mar 3, 2012)

I got my tenancy contract renewed at beginning of 2013 and I am now in my second year.
Renewal was already difficult as the landlord (LL) wanted me out to hike up the rent. The agent was just doing what the LL asked them to do (breaking the rules) until I treatened to report to RERA.

From start the LL is not doing any maintenance and the apartment is having serious maintenance issues. The LL is doing this on purpose to get me out.
Any idea how to get the LL to perform maintenance?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I called my landlord's office today - my lease expires at the end of February and I wanted to know what's happening with the rents on his villas, I am waiting for a firm answer but, hopefully, it's going to be okay. The rent is definitely going to go up - my landlord is quite pragmatic about these things. He put it down hugely when the bubble burst and he hasn't increased since then, but it looks as though the increase will be less than the expenses and hassle of moving, 

On another note. The one thing that occurs to me in all these posts about relationships with landlords is when one does go to RERA, how does it affect them? I don't think I would want to live in a place where the landlord becomes difficult because I didn't do what they wanted. I understand the law and would obviously abide by it, but do they then delay on maintenance issues, etc? Thankfully, my landlord has his own in-house team and they react In a timely and reasonably efficient manner. He and I have some quite interesting conversations about the way they work, but they're good blokes who earn a pittance but a smile and thank you and a cup of tea and a biscuit work wonders.


----------



## pleb2013 (Nov 6, 2013)

Coming back to my original post to clarify things.

And to first address some of the comments made:

I have no interest in raising the rent on the apartment.
I want to sell the apartment but sooner rather than later - IF POSSIBLE.
I, together with a potential buyer am offering the tenant an incentive to vacate early.
The viewings are for any buyers who are willing to take the apartment with sitting tenant i.e. investors - so why are such viewings 6 months before contract renewal confusing to some posters ?

I actually have a clause in the tenancy that states i can inspect the apartment, even in the absence of the tenant - i have not attempted to make use of that and don't intend to.

The reason i was confused is, in the tenants position, given 6 months notice i would either accept the 30k AED or maybe even try to negotiate for more. Otherwise I would feel quite foolish when i do eventually leave a few months later. At my own expense in to an even more expensive place (rents in 12m > rent now) with no compensation to assist me.
Where is the controversy in that rhetorical question ?

I am just asking people on here why that might be, as i feel like i am missing something obvious as to why they want to avoid communicating on the subject even. 
Tenant is paying about market rent, its not low, so not going to be that difficult to find an alternative.

When my agent and i discussed it the only thing we could think of is that there is some form of sub-letting going on that i can't know about as otherwise an immediate eviction would be on the cards. But like i said the tenant has never been a problem before, always pays on time and been forthcoming in past dealings.

Please note, I am not trying to evict the tenant, i know i need to give 12months notice for that and finally, I have been a tenant myself. I only stopped renting when a neighbour threatened my partner because of the noise our child (3yr old) was making when walking across our lounge, i used my 1 month notice period to terminate my lease at that point (after reporting him to the police). I could do that and noone complained, funny that, but also very handy.


----------



## pleb2013 (Nov 6, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> Sadly, yes you aren't playing by the rules. You cannot ask a tenant to vacate - you must give 12 months notice IN WRITING, sent via notary and then you can only ask them to vacate IF you intend to move in yourself or a family member. And if this doesn't happen and you've merely turfed the tenant out so you can increase the rent, they can file a case against you - which they would win, because you're being unethical and the Rent Committee would force you to pay that tenant a years rent in compensation and block you from renting the apartment for 2 years.
> 
> The chances of you getting a 30k increase in your rent next year is ZERO!
> 
> ...


----------



## pleb2013 (Nov 6, 2013)

Tropicana said:


> The only thing that I found strange was for viewings to take place 6 months before the contract is ending.
> The tenant does sound difficult, but viewings can be quite a pain, and that too so long before the contract is ending.


SO, you would buy an apartment with a sitting tenant in it WITHOUT EVEN VIEWING IT ?

If i find such a buyer the tenant can remain where they are.
No ?


----------



## pleb2013 (Nov 6, 2013)

Tropicana said:


> That is not a given and is a part of the drumbeat prediction by a section of media/real estate.
> The more likely scenario is that rents will increase at a much slower rate over the next year than it has over the last 12 months (~ 25-40%)


Here is my 2 cents worth having been a Dubai regular since 2000 and investor since 2006.
Cost won't really be a factor for working people in 12 months time.

There won't be any quality property left to rent.

Dealing with many agents and buyers in the past few weeks, you have to be a plain idiot to get involved in letting in desirable locations of Dubai now which is why i have lines and lines of people waiting to view my Apartment TO LIVE IN PERSONALLY.

Note i'm talking about QUALITY only.

Who is going to gentrify International City here, this isn't London or New York with hidden caches of quality housing in dingy locales.


----------



## pleb2013 (Nov 6, 2013)

dizzyizzy said:


> My landlord has asked me to vacate my flat because his sister just moved to Dubai and he wants her to move in. He told me this one month before the expiry of the contract, asked me nicely if I would agree to move out sooner, to which I said no, so he had no option but to sign a new contract for another year, and I have no option but to move out when this contract expires, in November 2014. This is playing by the rules.


Hi,

Good comparison to my situation.

I don't know how much you pay, but if he had offered you more than a third of your current annual rent to leave in 6 months instead of 12, would you have considered it ?


----------



## pleb2013 (Nov 6, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> It's all going nuts on the assumption that Dubai will win the Expo 2020 bid - will die laughing if it doesn't.


now that's a bit naive, even for you


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

You keep saying 6 months instead of twelve.
What you mean is six months instead of eighteen.


1-they may really like where they are living.
2-they may be considering leaving town in eighteen months time
3-IT IS THEIR CHOICE to accept your offer or not

If they feel that you are being unreasonable, having already answered your offer, then perhaps it is not surprising that they've dropped the shutters on you.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Without getting into the minutiae of the specifics, I think the title of the thread says more about the OPs broad view on the subject. Had it been entitled "how much is reasonable to persuade a sitting tenant to leave an apartment early" it might have resulted in more sage advice. However the original title really does suggest that the OP has little or no regard for the rights of the tenant and thinks that a tenant sticking to their legal rights is troublesome and unreasonable. That is, the tenant is not unreasonable and does not have to vacate no matter what the OP thinks or want.s It would be not entirely unexpected to see another thread entitled "Landlord trying to force me out of my tenancy early despite being told no and is trying to show the apartment despite being told I am sticking to my lease agreement for 18 months"


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well sadly pleb, maybe you should have given ALL the info to start with! Sadly whatever is in your rental contract, local laws overrule it and you can't rock up to the property any time you like. A tenant must be given prior notice and a suitable and convenient time arranged - that I've had straight from RERA!

Your tenant clearly does NOT want to accept your offer - so you will just have to give them the 12 months notice - at the end of the current contract mind you and any buyers will just have to view on the understanding that there is a sitting tenant. As Vantage says, if they've made it obvious they are not willing to accept the offer and are feeling harassed, it's no surprise they're ignoring you now.

However, it's not unreasonable for you to expect the tenant to allow viewings of the property BUT having been through this myself, agents are a pain in the backside - NO i can't be available at an hours notice, NO you can't come round during the day - people have jobs etc etc and I can't count how many times agents didn't bother to show up and didn't communicate either. You have to have clear windows for viewings at the tenants availability and that's just the way it goes.


----------



## AJ-Brightonbythesea (Nov 4, 2013)

. You have to have clear windows for viewings at the tenants availability and that's just the way it goes.[/QUOTE]

I never new it was essential to have clear windows for viewing's. I guess people need to see out of there potential new home &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

AJ-Brightonbythesea said:


> . You have to have clear windows for viewings at the tenants availability and that's just the way it goes.


I never new it was essential to have clear windows for viewing's. I guess people need to see out of there potential new home &#55357;&#56841;[/QUOTE]

A windowq in your schedule - smart arse! To you ahve anything constructive to contribute? Or are you a troll?!


----------



## pleb2013 (Nov 6, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> Without getting into the minutiae of the specifics, I think the title of the thread says more about the OPs broad view on the subject. Had it been entitled "how much is reasonable to persuade a sitting tenant to leave an apartment early" it might have resulted in more sage advice. However the original title really does suggest that the OP has little or no regard for the rights of the tenant and thinks that a tenant sticking to their legal rights is troublesome and unreasonable. That is, the tenant is not unreasonable and does not have to vacate no matter what the OP thinks or want.s It would be not entirely unexpected to see another thread entitled "Landlord trying to force me out of my tenancy early despite being told no and is trying to show the apartment despite being told I am sticking to my lease agreement for 18 months"


OK, i appreciate your point of view.

My definition of difficult:
I offered a "compensation package" two months ago, tenant replied cordially - "i am abroad right now, i understand your position and will respond to you within the next 2-3 days".
I wait patiently 6 weeks, they spoke to my agent when they returned but no response to the actual offer.
And since that point, tenant has not responded to single email, call, text and has blocked me on WhatsApp where previously would respond instantly.

Let me iterate, i'm not trying to force the tenant out. I STILL haven't sent a notice yet.
I didn't say the tenant is "difficult" for not wanting to leave, i am saying why no response whatsoever, but i guess i've answered my own question by now. It's just irrational.

But all the tenants on here just won't believe that.
And please stop going on about the rules, i live with a lawyer and believe me i know about following rules.

I'm not going to contact tenant now, just send due notice.

What Dubai needs now is a tenant reference system enforced by responsible landlords like in the UK and Europe. 
In the UK i wouldn't take a tenant on without a reference from a previous landlord and employer.

I wonder if there would be any interest in that from existing Landlords, say on a website akin to Ejari where you can find out if a tenant had to be evicted due to breaking a condition of their tenancy. I'd buy that for a dollar.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

pleb, In that case I can well understand your frustration in the tenant not getting back to you and I also think that the rules here tend to fall in favour of tenants. It must be annoying if you want to sell a property, that many people looking to buy want to move in themselves and obviously can't due to sitting tenants.

I think at this stage you have to document all communication. Send something to them via courier, that has to be signed for - then they can't say they didn't receive anything from you.


----------



## pleb2013 (Nov 6, 2013)

vantage said:


> You keep saying 6 months instead of twelve.
> What you mean is six months instead of eighteen.
> 
> 
> ...


TO clarify, didn't get response at all.

12/18 - even more reason to leave.
ANY new lease you take on in 18months in a prime location is going to be significantly higher than in 6. If you take it on in 6 you freeze your rent for minimum 2 years, probably longer as you will remain above average for at least another 2 years at least.
There is more available to rent now and will be next summer than there ever will be in 18 months time - even you must see that coming. I know of colleagues who as tenants are just leaving Dubai full stop for this very reason. Especially in areas we would agree ex-pats would want to live in. 
Are you honestly telling me you don't know about this happening ?

I don't think tenant is going anywhere, if they were, they could just say so - "no thanks please give me notice to leave as i will be gone by then anyway and you can have 6 months of my rent for free at that point as i will have paid for the whole year in advance"

Still all irrational decision making but you seem to see some possible logic to it.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

pleb2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Good comparison to my situation.
> 
> I don't know how much you pay, but if he had offered you more than a third of your current annual rent to leave in 6 months instead of 12, would you have considered it ?


Probably not to be honest! But that's just me. I'd rather delay dealing with agents and property viewings as long as I can, than taking compensation for leaving early. Since your tenant has gone unresponsive I guess he's also not interested in the compensation and he would rather stay as long as he can.

So I guess your only choice is to give him the eviction notice as soon as possible, and maybe talk to RERA to see if there is any way you can exercise some rights as landlord to have access your propery for viewing purposes.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

pleb2013 said:


> [
> 
> What Dubai needs now is a tenant reference system enforced by responsible landlords like in the UK and Europe.
> In the UK i wouldn't take a tenant on without a reference from a previous landlord and employer.
> ...


We need a database e system for landlords as well then. There are many owners who do not do any maintenance or do not pay service fees.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

pleb2013 said:


> TO clarify, didn't get response at all.
> 
> 12/18 - even more reason to leave.
> ANY new lease you take on in 18months in a prime location is going to be significantly higher than in 6. If you take it on in 6 you freeze your rent for minimum 2 years, probably longer as you will remain above average for at least another 2 years at least.
> There is more available to rent now and will be next summer than there ever will be in 18 months time - even you must see that coming. .


In 2008, we heard how things will be far costlier in 2009. 
When things rise, you hear "predictions" on how they are going to rise for next few years.
When things fall, you hear the opposite. 

My gut instinct tells me you cannot have a long term shortage (except in very prime areas) and continuous price rises when the vast majority of residents/occupants are not seeing proportionate increases in income

Do you know what was the average increase in compensation and "bonus" in Dubai's largest and arguably most profitable employer?


----------



## AJ-Brightonbythesea (Nov 4, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> I never new it was essential to have clear windows for viewing's. I guess people need to see out of there potential new home &#55357;&#56841;


A windowq in your schedule - smart arse! To you ahve anything constructive to contribute? Or are you a troll?![/QUOTE]

OUCH 

Didn't mean to offend. I'm learning alot from these thread's and Peoples knowledge. I didn't realise I had to listen in silence and leave my poor sense of humour at home. Wrist firmly slapped.Apologies again. AJ


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

AJ-Brightonbythesea said:


> A windowq in your schedule - smart arse! To you ahve anything constructive to contribute? Or are you a troll?!


 OUCH Didn't mean to offend. I'm learning alot from these thread's and Peoples knowledge. I didn't realise I had to listen in silence and leave my poor sense of humour at home. Wrist firmly slapped.Apologies again. AJ[/QUOTE]

Why don't your threads show on my iPad? It's only when I pressed quote I could see. Are you typing in white?


----------



## AJ-Brightonbythesea (Nov 4, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> OUCH Didn't mean to offend. I'm learning alot from these thread's and Peoples knowledge. I didn't realise I had to listen in silence and leave my poor sense of humour at home. Wrist firmly slapped.Apologies again. AJ


Why don't your threads show on my iPad? It's only when I pressed quote I could see. Are you typing in white?[/QUOTE]

Hi

Any better? Maybe even my laptop disliked my comment &#55357;&#56866;


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

AJ-Brightonbythesea said:


> Why don't your threads show on my iPad? It's only when I pressed quote I could see. Are you typing in white?


 Hi Any better? Maybe even my laptop disliked my comment [/QUOTE]

Hahaha no all I can see is hi but when I press quote, I can see everything else you've posted. I wondered why you kept posting Hi all the time - now I know why. So weird. 

And now the site is telling me I have to post more than three characters, which this post definitely is!! Do you think you may have some sort of virus? 

It still won't let me post so I have cut and pasted the post to see if that works....


----------



## pleb2013 (Nov 6, 2013)

Tropicana said:


> In 2008, we heard how things will be far costlier in 2009.
> When things rise, you hear "predictions" on how they are going to rise for next few years.
> When things fall, you hear the opposite.
> 
> ...


Think you are confusing prediction of market changes versus prediction of structural changes.

Market rises and falls but peoples attitude to rent/ownership is longer term.


----------



## pleb2013 (Nov 6, 2013)

@dizzylizzy

So you would rather move when forced to, potentially in to an unknown or more expensive market than at your leisure with up to half a years rent in your pocket.

Must be real easy living where you come from.

Good luck with that.


----------



## pleb2013 (Nov 6, 2013)

Tropicana said:


> In 2008, we heard how things will be far costlier in 2009.
> When things rise, you hear "predictions" on how they are going to rise for next few years.
> When things fall, you hear the opposite.
> 
> ...


Do you know real average salaries have decreased consistently in the UK in the past 5 years and yet this year alone my old house in London increased in value by 30%.

Whats your point ?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

You're quite an angry man.

Are you short?
Do you drive a big truck?


----------



## pleb2013 (Nov 6, 2013)

vantage said:


> You're quite an angry man.
> 
> Are you short?
> Do you drive a big truck?


"light a man a fire, and he'll be warm for a night. light a man on fire, and he'll be warm for the rest of his life!" Terry Pratchett. 

how humorous


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

pleb2013 said:


> "light a man a fire, and he'll be warm for a night. light a man on fire, and he'll be warm for the rest of his life!" Terry Pratchett. how humorous


That's a yes, then.


----------



## pleb2013 (Nov 6, 2013)

vantage said:


> That's a yes, then.


yes, its really really very funny
it made me laugh so much when i read it

i've been scouring the internet now to put something in my signature but i just can't find anything as hilarious


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

pleb2013 said:


> @dizzylizzy
> 
> So you would rather move when forced to, potentially in to an unknown or more expensive market than at your leisure with up to half a years rent in your pocket.
> 
> ...


Wow! You really have a difficult time understanding a different perspective, don't you?

I am with Dizzy on this. I wouldn't bother with your 30k compensation. I have my reasons as I'm sure your tenant has his/hers. My reason would be the same as dizzys. I hate agents and I hate looking for a property in Dubai. If I can delay that for 18 months .... it's worth 30k for me.

Also, I believe that in 18 months, this little property bubble we are facing, will burst so I'll have a few more options available to me. 

Now don't go berating my opinion simply because you have drank the kool aid on how Dubai property market is back! and with a vengeance!

On that note, I agree that quality properties are limited in Dubai and they will still hold their value to a certain degree. I also agree that your tenant should at least communicate their decision with you - but then again, we only have your side of the story so far.

As already suggested, I'd send the official notice asap and talk to RERA about getting access to your property for viewings. 

Good luck with the sale of your property.


----------



## pleb2013 (Nov 6, 2013)

w_man said:


> Wow! You really have a difficult time understanding a different perspective, don't you?
> 
> I am with Dizzy on this. I wouldn't bother with your 30k compensation. I have my reasons as I'm sure your tenant has his/hers. My reason would be the same as dizzys. I hate agents and I hate looking for a property in Dubai. If I can delay that for 18 months .... it's worth 30k for me.
> 
> ...


I think part of my problem stems from having come from the London market where none of this nonsense counts.

I've never seen a tenant complaint on a forum there if they were asked to leave at 2 months notice. To be honest that makes sense, because as a tenant i have wanted a swift exit on occasion also.

I do appreciate your views. 

On agents, my opinion only, you could just learn to manage agents a bit better. They are there for a purpose, use them for that and move on.
I keep a separate phone sim for them so i can turn them off completely as i please. I assume they are lying and if it turns out otherwise i buy them a drink (non-alcoholic)

On your comments on the market - again my observations alone - an apartment like mine, with its apparently unique floorplan is only available in that single tower at that location. There are 30 floors, i'd say over floor 10 is a minimum. So 20 properties available in total in that price range.
Agents have told me that there is barely 1-2 of those apartments left for rental - all have been bought up for personal occupation.

That was the rationale for my comment to dizzylizzy..

Using London analogy again, if i lived in Belgravia and knew if i didn't move now i'd have to move to Croydon in 2 years because nothing was left to rent (price irrelevant at that point) i'd seriously consider any offer going to find a compromise, like Brixton


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

pleb2013 said:


> I think part of my problem stems from having come from the London market where none of this nonsense counts.
> 
> I've never seen a tenant complaint on a forum there if they were asked to leave at 2 months notice. To be honest that makes sense, because as a tenant i have wanted a swift exit on occasion also.
> 
> ...


And you may very well be right about your property - perhaps that alone is the reason why your tenant does not want to move. I am in a fairly decent apartment right now and I have looked around to see if I can find something similar. I can not, not for what I'm paying. So all the more reason for me to stick around for another 18 months in hopes for more properties to come up or the prices to drop. Right now, I have zero options .. the best thing to do is to wait it out .... no?

As far as comparing to London is concerned, I'm not sure but I do have a rental property in Canada and there are plenty of laws protecting tenants there as well. Even with doing a solid background check, you can end up with a tenant from hell and evicting a tenant can be a lengthy pain.

At the end of the day, being a landlord/investing in a property is a risky business, like ANY investment.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

This whole give 12 months notice for tenants to vacate so you can move in or whatever, does anyone know if this applies to offices as well as residential property?

Just had a call from our office landlord wanting to show a potential buyer around our office this afternoon (while no-one is there so we obviously said no). 

If he sells up, can we hide behind this law or do we have 3 months to find a new office?


----------

